# Seymour Snark the Cam zombie



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is a brand new prop I designed and built. Wanted to do something I had never seen before and this was the result. Wanted a subtle movement for the graveyard. He is a little noisy, of course on Halloween he will be running with a timer RCT and with all the noise going on I don't think it will be an issue. He runs off a wiper motor and a couple Cams.






here is the video of the inner workings


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Seymore's movement looks like the movement you would expect from a Zombie, Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like seeing the use of a cam. I think that's an underutilized technique that can give unique results.

Watching this guy, I feel as if he needs a set of drumsticks Then he could be Rockin' Cam Zombie


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great looking prop!... and great movement.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. Love the epitaph as well.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like that movement kprimm!!! Great work on the stone and the zombie!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love him - fantastic job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone, the stone was made by woodloom and I painted and finished it. They do great work.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice job! have you tried a rubber coated wheels or maybe put some black tape on the wheels you have might quiet down the clack sound.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool prop!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Great prop!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome I love his movement!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*CAM Implementation*

Thanks for taking the time to display your inner workings and design. It actually has many different applications. I could also see using an old ice cream motor to simulate the same motion. Appears to rotate at about the same speed. Really good idea and really nice work on the over all prop. Like it a lot!


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

I love this! But, I kinda wanna put a DJ table in front of him and get someone to mix a song to his cam clack lol!


----------

